# window blind removal help



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

anyone know how remove the blinds from the window ours have the conertina type that pulls up from the bottom and a flyscreen that comes from the top. the one in the bathroom is the one i need to remove, as the plastic wall covering is slightly wrinkled at the corners so i need to remove the outer edge to get at the wall covering so i can flattern it. has anyone done this?


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Often the blinds have caps fitted on each corner. Once this cap is removed (generally it just unclips) you can then see the screws that hold the blind in place. Not sure if yours are like this but if you can post a photo that may help.


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

no there are no corner caps i will try and post a pic when i can get to the camera.


----------

